

Ask HN: Where Can I find a Monocle Display? - Rhapso

I am a Computer Science Undergrad Student wanting to make a foray into wearable computing, I have been using this kind gentleman http://blog.2yb.org/ as my inspiration, I think the beagle-board is a great approach to the problems, but Myvu has gone under so the the display he used was one of the last of a dwindling kind. Vuzix makes similar displays but from his descriptions of taking them apart they are a lot larger and more complex to work with. I do not have much electronics experience and I am not ready to learn (and potentially destroy) 300$ worth of it. All other "pre-made" Monocle Displays on the market right now appear to have been made in the 1990s and still cost 1000s of dollars. Does anybody have any advice or has anybody noticed something I have not?<p>-Thank You Hacker News<p>Rhapso
======
saundby
This may be too techie for what you're looking for, but if you fry it, there's
only $30 at stake, not 300: <http://timeline-inc.com/hacker.html#mini>

It's a 1.4cm full color LCD display. It needs an NTSC composite signal.

